# Aborigin



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

Egy ismeretterjesztő film magyar változatában hallottam az _aborigin _szót következetesen _aborodzsin_-nek kiejtve.

Kérdésem tehát az, hogy ez-e a helyes magyar kiejtés?

********************
Lévén az _aborigin _latin eredetű szó (<_ ab+origine_), nem látom értelmét, miért kellene ezt angolosan kiejteni.  Más  kérdés, hogy egyáltalán miért kell idegen szót használni, ha a magyar _őslakó _szó értelmileg tökéletesen megfelel ...


----------



## AndrasBP

francisgranada said:


> Egy ismeretterjesztő film magyar változatában hallottam az _aborigin _szót következetesen _aborodzsin_-nek kiejtve.






francisgranada said:


> Kérdésem tehát az, hogy ez-e a helyes magyar kiejtés?


Én nem tudok arról, hogy ez a szó a magyar szókincsbe beépült volna.



francisgranada said:


> Más kérdés, hogy egyáltalán miért kell idegen szót használni, ha a magyar _őslakó _szó értelmileg tökéletesen megfelel ...


Igen, vagy esetleg "_őslakos_".


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> Én nem tudok arról, hogy ez a szó a magyar szókincsbe beépült volna.


Én se, ezért is a kérdésem  .... (általában Ausztrália őslakosaira szokták ezt a szót használni)


----------



## AndrasBP

francisgranada said:


> (általában Ausztrália őslakosaira szokták ezt a szót használni)


Igen, ezt tudom, de magyarul?!

(Egyébként az ismeretterjesztő filmek fordítását sokszor sietve készítik szakmailag felkészületlen emberek, rémes eredménnyel.
Ugyanez az angolból fordított gyerekkönyvek jelentős részéről is elmondható.)


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> (Egyébként az ismeretterjesztő filmek fordítását sokszor sietve készítik szakmailag felkészületlen emberek, rémes eredménnyel .... )


Igen. Úgy néz ki, hogy ez a válasz a kérdésemre ....


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, az őslakos nem jutott a fordító (Google vagy más...) eszébe, és/vagy a bennszülöttet meg nem merte használni. (Bár itt az őslakost választottam volna inkább én is.)
Sajnos egyre ritkábban lehet olyan filmet látni a tévén, amit jól fordítottak, és ez nem csupán a rossz fordítások miatt van, hiszen az még át kellene hogy menjen más szűrőkön is, amik - úgy látszik - már nincsenek.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> (Bár itt az őslakost választottam volna inkább én is.)


Egyetértek, tudniillik egy _bennszülött _(latin szóval _indigena_) szerintem nem feltétlenül _őslakos_.

Ezen kívül, a magyar  _őslakos _egy találó és természetesen érthető szó, ami tökéletesen kifejezi a lényeget. Tehát minek használni egy latin kifejezésből származó angol szót a magyarban ? .... (ez csak egy költői kérdés   )


----------



## Encolpius

Jó reggelt, nem tudom, de én itt Prágából nem látok ebben semmi különöset. A cseheknek is van cseh szavuk az őslakosra, viszont ha Ausztráliáról van szó az "Aboriginové"-t is használják, mert az jobban kifejez valamit. Nem tudom, hogy mit, mert nem vagyok antropológus és nem nagyon értek az őslakosokhoz. Enco.


----------



## AndrasBP

Encolpius said:


> az "Aboriginové"-t is használják


De gondolom, nem "dzs"-vel ejtik.


----------



## Encolpius

Dzs nélkül el se tudnám képzelni.  Az angolból átvett szó. Kérdezzétek meg az All Languges fórumban, szerintem sok európai nyelv átvette az angol szót.


----------



## AndrasBP

Encolpius said:


> Dzs nélkül el se tudnám képzelni.  Az angolból átvett szó.


Oroszul "абори*г*ены", /g/ hanggal.


----------



## Encolpius

1:1


----------



## AndrasBP

Megnéztem pár másik nyelvet, úgy tűnik, ez teljesen változó. Németül "dzs"-vel ejtik, norvégül "g"-vel, viszont franciául "természetesen" a "zs" a helyes.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> Dzs nélkül el se tudnám képzelni.   ....


Ez meglep ... Én szlovákul is meg csehül is az _aboriginci _szóra emlékszem, g-vel kiejtve. Lehet, hogy manapság már dzs-vel ejtik;  már rég nem hallottam ezt a szót se szlovákul se csehül.

A latin _aborigines _(tbsz.) természetesen nem az ausztrálokra vonatakozott, hanem (főleg) az "eredeti Rómaiakra", vagyis tulajdoképpen a _latinokra_.


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> Megnéztem pár másik nyelvet, úgy tűnik, ez teljesen változó. Németül "dzs"-vel ejtik, norvégül "g"-vel, viszont franciául "természetesen" a "zs" a helyes.


A spanyolban se ejtik dzs-vel.  



> Encolpius:
> 
> Az angolból átvett szó.


A spanyol _aborigen_, _aborígenes _(tbsz.) nem közvetlen átvétel az angolból, hanem az eredeti latin szó származéka/folytatása. 

Ami érdekes, a DRAE (Spanyol Királyi Akadémia szótára) az ausztrálokat meg sem említi. Az _aborigen _szó jelentése _őslakos, őshonos _(nép, törzs, állat, növény ...), ellentétben azokkak, akik az adott területre késöbb telepedtek le vagy lettek betelepítve.


----------

